What are some of your favourite board games? - fluxz23
======
Tomte
Puerto Rico is probably still my favorite.

I love Through the Ages, but recommend the PC, Android or iOS version, because
it does all the calculation and mechanics in the background.

------
aqsis
Pandemic - my daughter and I love playing this, because it's collaborative,
you all win, or you all lose.

------
tingle
"1830: The Game of Railroads and Robber Barons" is an enduring classic.

------
codemaniac
Chess, Catan, Sequence

